# Da schlagen wir doch tatsächlich Maradonas Jungs



## Ralle (3 Juli 2010)

Oh Mann, ich bin ja nicht gerade ein eingefleischter Fußballfan, aber das war wirklich Klasse!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

Oh wie ist das schön....oh wie ist das schön....


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2010)

Wenn Maradona einen Hals hätte, dann hätte er jetzt einen Hals.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Juli 2010)

man, was ein geiles Spiel...


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juli 2010)

Mannomann,

das war cool!


----------



## IBFS (3 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Wenn Maradona einen Hals hätte, dann hätte er jetzt einen Hals.


 
*ROFL* This is fu..ing great VL


----------



## Gerhard K (3 Juli 2010)

Hoffe Deutschland wird Weltmeister.
Wollen ja in der Quali dann den amtierenden Weltmeister schlagen


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Juli 2010)

obwohl ich ja nichts davon halte - aber diese Schachspiele ohne Würfel sind doch irgendwie immer wieder faszinierend.

Ob Spanien oder Paraguay - die haun wir ja wech (bei Argentinien war ich mir da nicht so sicher). Wie stehts eigentlich grad?

Hmmm, und die Niederlande (wie ham die eigentlich es soweit geschafft?), die machen Uruguay auch nieder.

Bedeutet: D und Holland werden um den Titel kämpfen.

Für unsereins eine klare Sache. Aber der Rest der Welt? Dutch gegen Deutsch? Wird ja für kaum jemand mehr spannend ...


----------



## dalbi (3 Juli 2010)

Top!

1954, 1974, 1990 und 20.. 

spielt einfach weiter so.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Junior (4 Juli 2010)

Das Gesicht von Maradonna konnte schon nach dem zweiten Tor nicht mehr länger werden.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyAaP5te-sI

Es sei Ihm gegönnt.


MfG Günter.


----------



## Rudi (4 Juli 2010)

Ich würde ja vorschlagen allen Spielern das Gehalt zu verdoppeln.
Sparen könnte man z.B. bei Sozialleistungen.


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich würde ja vorschlagen allen Spielern das Gehalt zu verdoppeln.
> Sparen könnte man z.B. bei Sozialleistungen.



Muß ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Rudi (4 Juli 2010)

Es ist so schön in Deutschland. Alles ist wichtiger als produktive Arbeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Es ist so schön in Deutschland. Alles ist wichtiger als produktive Arbeit.



Alte Spaßbremse, du kannst ja am Mittwoch gerne noch ein
paar Überstunden machen bis das Spiel vorbei ist!


----------



## Lebenslang (4 Juli 2010)

Hallo Rudi, im ersten Moment mag deine Aussage zutreffen, allerdings meine ich, dass die Menschen die in
diesem Land das Glück haben arbeiten zu dürfen, die ganzen Taugenichtse die Du indirekt angesprochen hast
mitfinanzieren.
Für mich heißt das, jeden Tag Ergebnisse im Job vorbringen zu müssen, bzw. von einer Inbetriebnahme zur nächsten
geschickt zu werden während die Harzis pünktlich zum Nachmittagsprogramm von RTL aufstehen, ihre KIppen stopfen
und sich überlegen wie sie den Abend verbringen werden.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Juli 2010)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> ... die ganzen Taugenichtse ... die Harzis ...


könnte es sein, dass Dein Menschenbild hier partiell etwas von Entmenschlichung geprägt ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juli 2010)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden wo die Gemeinsamkeiten
von den Harz Reformen und der WM liegen, aber das bekomm ich 
auch noch raus!
Das Spiel am Mittwoch schau ich mir auch an, obwohl ich nicht
Arbeitslos bin.


----------



## Rudi (4 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden wo die Gemeinsamkeiten
> von den Harz Reformen und der WM liegen, aber das bekomm ich
> auch noch raus!
> Das Spiel am Mittwoch schau ich mir auch an, obwohl ich nicht
> Arbeitslos bin.



Evtl. bin ich etwas zu pessimistisch.
Aber ich denke das manch einer der heute mit der Fahne am Auto rumrast morgen ein Quartier unter der Brücke sucht. Sein Restgeld spendet er dann für die armen Fußballer.

So nun könnt Ihr Euch auslassen.


----------

